
Man excavates his basement using nothing but RC construction toys - tomerdi
https://mashable.com/video/man-excavates-basement-rc-construction-toys/
======
jmpman
If someone could make these autonomous, I’d be fine waiting 3 years for my
basement if it cost 1/4 as much.

~~~
goldcd
I don't think you'd need to. Just expose controls and camera to the internet,
and you'll be able to charge people for the privilege of digging you a
basement.

~~~
java-man
that's a capital idea for a product!

~~~
masonic
tomsawyerjobs.com

------
tivert
So, is he just using is basement as a playground, or is he actually completing
a project? I'm a little confused after the dump trunk appears to just unload
the dirt into another hole on the other side of the stairs (at about the 2:30
mark in the video).

